# Cheap Background



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Wondering some good ideas for a cheap background.

Currently I'm using tin foil paper. Any other good suggestions?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the good ol black plastic bag some have used

i used spray paint


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

construction paper, bed sheet


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

i use a piece of fabric that was cut at walmart... the only problem is that its kinda heavy, so now the tape is giving in







gotta retape it


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

if the tank isn't setup yet, you can paint the glass. it is easilly removable if you don't overspray. you can razor blade off the paint if you want to later. otherwise, you're better off just buying the background. it'll be $20-$30 tops if you have a huge tank (120g+). it cost me $2.50 for my 10g, and would probably be around 4-5 for a 30g or so. using construction paper etc.. isn't really recommended, if it gets wet, it's distorts and gets stained. backgrounds are normally plastic coated and don't warp (like posterboard), they're light, and they just look good (black or blue backgrounds at least).


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i use the black plastic bag method. looks great!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

if you go to an art store you can get large sheets of matte-board. it's what we use to mount are art work onto when presenting. it's thick and relatively cheap.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i don't see why using black plastic garbage bags would look bad. just make sure you have a bag big enough to fit the entire back.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

SpAzZy said:


> i don't see why using black plastic garbage bags would look bad. just make sure you have a bag big enough to fit the entire back.
> [snapback]796767[/snapback]​


because, if the bag is even slightly wrinkled, youll be able to see light reflections on it.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

walmart poster board for me. 52cents.


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

Using foil, anything too bright or shiny as a background can make your fish uneasy and is not recommended.


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

I've heard that some owners use 2% window tint on their tanks or you can double up on 5% to make it really dark. I used two large garbage bags to cover the back and sides of my 55g. you have to use alot of tape to get the wrinkles out but the outcome looks great and it makes the aquarium look deeper.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Get one from Petsmart, it's only a few bucks. You've a beautiful tank, get a good background to match it.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

I used a walmart 8.99 backround for my 55, one side was plants the other was black do i just used the black side, they love it and it was pretty cheap.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

black latex paint, or walmart sells like 24x36" or so sheets of construction paper, only $.52 for one, i use it on most of my tanks :nod:


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

i found huge sheets of posterboard that i had leftover from an artproject. i cut it down so that it was 36x16 and then i spray painted it black, and now it's a fish background. total cost = $0.00. it looks really good to be honest. i have a black background, store bought and there is no difference in looks.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

A couple coats of black latex paint. Easiest way to go about it. Also, it can't get distorted or look chinsy.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Definately some good ideas. I thought of paint but can't do it, the tank is already set up. The tin foil my roommate used on his tank for his reds and they dont mind.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

go get some poster board that is hwat i have black poster board is 1.99 looks great and is cheap cant beat it or u could get a black bag also cheap and looks nice


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ive used garbage bags and store bought backgrounds, and both work fine.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Why not buy a background. They arnt expensive are they? *checks prices


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

I like no backround over gay backround, or any poster will do. ( Foil is not the best idea tho.)


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Just save up for one from your lfs. They are not much money


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

On my old tanks I bought a sheet of fabric from Walmart. It was $1 per yard. Now I use it to hide my stand:








The new tank I bought was already painted. I might add some tint to the sides of the tank too though.

Instead of using tape to hang your fabric, try this:
1. Get a bunch of swivel clamps in the fishing dept of Wallymart.
2. Get some lead weights with a hole in the center.
3. get some really heavy test fishing line.

Take the fishing line and tie it to the swivel ( the part that doesn't have a clasp) and weight. Then attatch the clasp portion of the swivel directly to the fabric. Now hang the weight between your canopy and tank.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

pinchy said:


> Just save up for one from your lfs. They are not much money
> [snapback]799052[/snapback]​


depending on tank size, they can cost a lot of money. at petsmart, for one that would fit my 120g, it would have been like $25. although $25 is not a lot of money, it is when you are spending it on a "background". why spend $25, when you can spend $2 or less for something that is equally as good.

we know that you can just buy one at the lfs.. the man made a post about what you can use for a "cheap background". the title alone tells you that he doesn't want to spend the money on a background :rasp:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SpAzZy said:


> depending on tank size, they can cost a lot of money. at petsmart, for one that would fit my 120g, it would have been like $25. although $25 is not a lot of money, it is when you are spending it on a "background". why spend $25, when you can spend $2 or less for something that is equally as good.
> 
> we know that you can just buy one at the lfs.. the man made a post about what you can use for a "cheap background". the title alone tells you that he doesn't want to spend the money on a background :rasp:
> [snapback]800460[/snapback]​


Heh so true. How do back gruonds go on? Like window tint?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

* When I set up my 125 gallon, I just went to autozone and bought 5% limo tint.. I only had to buy one roll...!!!! I think it looks great and adds depth to the tank. Also it is easier to remove than paint if you decide at a later date... See the photo below.. (I am still adding decor -- adding plants tomorrow)*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lwrlevel said:


> * When I set up my 125 gallon, I just went to autozone and bought 5% limo tint.. I only had to buy one roll...!!!! I think it looks great and adds depth to the tank. Also it is easier to remove than paint if you decide at a later date... See the photo below.. (I am still adding decor -- adding plants tomorrow)*
> [snapback]801861[/snapback]​


i was thinking about tint
does it hold well on a tank


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

PYROPYGO1 said:


> I've heard that some owners use 2% window tint on their tanks or you can double up on 5% to make it really dark. I used two large garbage bags to cover the back and sides of my 55g. you have to use alot of tape to get the wrinkles out but the outcome looks great and it makes the aquarium look deeper.
> [snapback]797076[/snapback]​


If you do go with tint, the % is the amount of light that gets through so 2% is actually darker than 5%. Most factory car windows are tinted 20-35%.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Anyone know if tint will adhear to acrylic too?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Death in # said:


> i was thinking about tint
> does it hold well on a tank
> [snapback]801878[/snapback]​


Yes, it holds great... No different than car windows. It is easy to work with etc.. I would not have done it any other way...


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Natt King Shoal said:


> If you do go with tint, the % is the amount of light that gets through so 2% is actually darker than 5%. Most factory car windows are tinted 20-35%.
> [snapback]801895[/snapback]​


I was going to do 2 layers of 5% to make it darker. However, after applying only 1 layer I was happy with the results. As you can see my aquarium sits next to a wall.. When looking through the aquarium I can not see any wires/cords etc.. so I was happy..


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Anyone know if tint will adhear to acrylic too?
> [snapback]801962[/snapback]​


* Tint will adhere to acrylic!! You will definitly have no problems.... (I use to be a window tinter a couple years ago) *


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Anyone know if tint will adhear to acrylic too?
> [snapback]801962[/snapback]​


yes sir, it is sticky as hell.

the only reason why i would ever use tint, would be to the outside walls of the tank. so that seeing things inside the tank wouldn't be effected, but my fish seeing me would be. that way.. maybe they'll act more natural, like i wasn't around.. and was only a foggy image on the otherside of the glass.. for a background, tint costs more than making a blackposterboard background.

EDIT: how much did you buy your tint for? it's about $20 a roll around here the last time i checked.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

*FYI I paid $9.99 for a roll of 5% premium window tint at Autozone.. The measurements were 84 inches long by 42 inches wide

Not entirely too expensive!!







*


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

nicee. that's awesome. i'm about to check out autozone.. and maybe tint the outsides of my glass..


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

I noticed everyones using black as their background, is this to stop the light from coming in, since the fish don't like too much light?

What about using those background with pictures of seaweed on them?Is there a problem with using those?

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

Ethics said:


> I noticed everyones using black as their background, is this to stop the light from coming in, since the fish don't like too much light?
> 
> What about using those background with pictures of seaweed on them?Is there a problem with using those?
> 
> ...


that's not why we choose black. we choose black because it looks better than those fake seaweed backgrounds. IMO, it adds depth and will show color contrast better than one of those seaweed backgrounds. i try to keep live plants instead of using a background that has plants on it.


----------



## Ethics (Dec 16, 2004)

I see, thank you for the quick response. Would pet stores sell all black backgrounds by anychance?

Thank you,
Mario


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

*I have never seen an "all black background" being sold at any of my lfs. Not to say they don't make one! However, if you do not want to paint or tint the aquarium I am sure you could find some black poster board or matte-board or do what someone else has suggested -- buy fabric. *


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

dont your pet shops have rolls of background ? plants and stuff on it


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> *I have never seen an "all black background" being sold at any of my lfs. *
> [snapback]802399[/snapback]​


They don't make one because alot of the backgrounds are black on the reverse side.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> They don't make one because alot of the backgrounds are black on the reverse side.
> [snapback]802674[/snapback]​


That is why I have never seen one!!







However, like I said before, I have never really searched for any particular backgrounds at my lfs..

IMO I think they are a little cheesy..


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

the cheap way to go is clipart from magazines or posters or paint your own. that's how i generally do it. however i did buy a background recently for $10 and actually like it a lot more!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow innes, I like that stone look...hmm (maybe I should copy)...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Car window tint sounds like a good idea. I just made this topic to help Mike with some testing of the forum boards, but at the same time wondered what other good ideas could be used for backgrounds. I'm not to shabby about the price of backgrounds, I just can never find ones I like. I pretty much just want an all black background and none of the ones at the local stores would fit correctly.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey All,
I've used window tint in the past on my tanks, however it's not always easy for beginners to use. Depending on the film, it's adhesive can get extremely agressive before allowing you to position your pattern properly.... 
I used to tint cars as well, long ago but found it difficult to do my 96" long tank by myself.

Another product that is even better and maybe even cheaper, is 3M "mylar" in any color from any local sign company...
It runs about $5/yard and you can get it up to 60" in width.

It looks much better then tint film because you can't see through it. Nor can you see any air bubbles after it's dry...Easier to install as it's a thicker material.

Think about it...You can have a choice of most primary colors for your background at a fraction of the cost....


----------

